# Glyphosate before sodding - waiting period



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

To prep an area for sodding I'll need to kill some of the grassy weeds present. How soon after application is it safe to lay new Bermuda sod? The Glystar Plus label doesn't specify.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Greendoc ?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

14 days, you want to give the weeds time to die


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Concur with @Greendoc . If you had done multiple apps, I think you can apply glyphosate the same day you sod once it is dry. I've seen other answers of one day and three days.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> 14 days, you want to give the weeds time to die


Will they still not die if you cover them up? Does roundup need sun to work?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

RoundUp needs an actively growing weed in order for it to work


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I feel like there's two questions here getting two sets of answers.

1.) as soon as it dries, or 24 hours for sure, you can lay new sod on top of treated weeds.
2.) roundup needs two weeks to work
3.) if killing for new sod I recommend 2-3 treatments spaced out for a total kill

Generally I do 2 rounds at least. Especially if I'm trying to get rid of something that grows enthusiastically like St Augustine.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I waited about two weeks after multiple applications before laying my Emerald Zoysia.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I feel like there's two questions here getting two sets of answers.
> 
> 1.) as soon as it dries, or 24 hours for sure, you can lay new sod on top of treated weeds.
> 2.) roundup needs two weeks to work
> ...


Thank you. Was after no 1 and appreciate 2 and 3. It's a very sparse stand of weeds / mostly dirt I'm knocking out before next week's fresh pallet goes on top.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I sprayed glyphosate on weeds and Bermuda and applied sod two days later. All the sod eventually died in those areas. I re read the label on the hdx product and it said the ingredient was active for 5 days.

If I had to do it again, I would do two apps and make sure I had a good week margin after the last app.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

drewwitt said:


> I sprayed glyphosate on weeds and Bermuda and applied sod two days later. All the sod eventually died in those areas. I re read the label on the hdx product and it said the ingredient was active for 5 days.
> 
> If I had to do it again, I would do two apps and make sure I had a good week margin after the last app.





Greendoc said:


> RoundUp needs an actively growing weed in order for it to work


Good info thanks guys.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

drewwitt said:


> I sprayed glyphosate on weeds and Bermuda and applied sod two days later. All the sod eventually died in those areas. I re read the label on the hdx product and it said the ingredient was active for 5 days.
> 
> If I had to do it again, I would do two apps and make sure I had a good week margin after the last app.


What is "the hdx product"?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> drewwitt said:
> 
> 
> > I sprayed glyphosate on weeds and Bermuda and applied sod two days later. All the sod eventually died in those areas. I re read the label on the hdx product and it said the ingredient was active for 5 days.
> ...


Home Depot's generic form of glyphosate. Cheaper than round up brand. I haven't seen it in their stores this season. I'm guessing the lawsuits scared them off.


----------

